# Need length from carpet Pace Arrow 1999



## BigJoe (Jan 17, 2013)

View attachment 267

Hi,

does anybody own a Pace Arrow, 1999 and can measure the carpet, like the red arrow?
ItÂ´s only for a small one, to keep the carpet clean bright.
My wife found a wonderful carpet she likes to have in the motorhome.
That would be great, thanks.
I canÂ´t do that by myself, because IÂ´m in germany and the RV in the USA


----------



## erniee (Jan 17, 2013)

If you don't redo the doghouse, it will look weird. The carpet doesn't stop at doghouse as it goes around to firewall. Probably need a 12x 15 foot piece to include dog house. Hope she didn't pick out any berber.
flooring in coaches is what I do


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh no, not the doghouse.....please look at the red dart, only that lenght. I will put the carpet on the other, to keep it clean! I donÂ´t know the word. perhaps it is called rug?


----------



## erniee (Jan 17, 2013)

ok, If its just a rug, you can cut it with a utility knife- probably just need a runner. you can get those on a roll from Homey/Lowes. they have bound edges. you probably need 7 feet


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks, a runner. New word for me. But the problem is, that my wife found it here in germany, and she loves that runner....it will be cutted exactly and after that the runner will be looped around.
Do you have a possibility to measure it exact?


----------



## erniee (Jan 18, 2013)

I understand, now Joe. You can get the rug cut, long, and then any full service flooring retail store back here can cut it and bind it to your measurements when you get back to USA. I do not have exact measurements for you- just an alternative.


----------



## BigJoe (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh yes, thatÂ´s a good idea! If I canÂ´t get the measurements exactly I will do it in your way, thanks!


----------

